# should i go for 5.1 speakers or 5.1 headphones



## spidey (Jul 9, 2005)

hi guyz,
suggestion needed

shud i go for the 5.1 speaker set or shud i go for 5.1 headphones.

i want them xclusively for gaming.

suggestions needed

thnx


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 10, 2005)

depends on ur budget , still i would say go for speakers>


----------



## siriusb (Jul 10, 2005)

For gaming and music listening, no speaker can come close to a 5.1 headphone, because these activities require immersion and cutting-off of the environmental noise really helps.
But the situation changes dramatically in favour of speakers when it comes to watching movies, because Movies demand booming bass effect.

Another point to consider is that you cannot work for long with a hefty headphone on our head. A high quality one may be significantly lighter, but the discomfort in pronlonged uses will still be there.

Consider these points b4 deciding.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

go for speakers if u wanna rock ur room


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 10, 2005)

speakers are good


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2005)

DEfinitely go for Speakers. A headphone could never beat it.
Prolonged use of headphone is harmful to ears than speakers nd causes pain around ears when used for long time(+5 hrs continuosly).
Get a good 5.1 speaker setup.


----------



## spidey (Jul 10, 2005)

guyz another question.

ido have a sony 9000W sony 5.1 home theatre at my home. is thereanycahncethat ican connect my computer to the system. i haveasus a8n-sli mobo and amd 3200+ proc.

thnx


----------



## siriusb (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure. search ur home theatre player for spdi/f input or a mic input or coax input. The a8ne has all those outputs for audio.
Also, better go for 5.1 speakers and a good quality stereo headphones. It's the best balance.


----------



## spidey (Jul 10, 2005)

so will i be able to get the 5.1 speaker effects on my home theatre while playing games


----------



## siriusb (Jul 10, 2005)

I am not sure about the motherboard's line out's channel count, but the optical and coax outputs support 8 channel output.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 10, 2005)

If u have a 5.1 sound card, i daresay u can connect it to ur system


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Like siriusb said, the optical and digital outputs will send the 6 channel signal to your music system. An Optical cable should be the best option if your sound card and the music system can connect viaan optical cable. 

5.1 headphones are generally disappointing and hardly match up to a good 5.1 speaker set. But since you already have a 5.1 system, try and hook it up with your computer.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 12, 2005)

I saw ur sony system in the market.. u can get 5.1 easily on the set.. juz ask a h/w techy friend to do the connexions. really simple dude.. u gotta spend ~ 1k on the cables. 

Headphones are bulky and uncool + those that cover ur ears fully are not healthy.. just 1hr of use increases bacteria by 700%


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 12, 2005)

Go for the speakers like everyone suggests
unless you have a problem with your neighbours/family shouting at you for the loud music.............then head phones are better. But they can never be a replacement for a good speaker system. They can only be an additional source for listening to music and not the only source. Also, you can share music with others rather than just your self when you buy a head phones set.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude ... it all depends upon budget .... if you got 3-4 k in your pockets to spend then no point going for a budget speakers which will hardly give you a good effect ... a pair of high - end head phones will give you much better effect in that case ... but if you are a big bucks guy  definitely go for a 5.1 speaker system...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 13, 2005)

i if u have a high budget then go for good speakers  ...


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 21, 2005)

guys, he already has a hi end speaker system.. he just needs to connect it to his PC


----------

